# And they're off!



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Every time I look at this pic I took of these feral pigeons running to see who can get to the food first, I crack up laughing. It looks like they're racing. I can just see them now: (puff puff, pant pant), I've just (puff puff, pant pant) - I've just got to get there first (puff puff, pant pant) - or otherwise (puff puff, pant pant) - there won't be any food left for me. And then I'LL STARVE. (puff puff, pant pant).

But they shouldn't worry. I always make sure everyone gets something.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I love the pic! They shouldn't worry because the fattest pidgie will lag behind leaving plenty of food for the less portly pidgies. You think with wings they'd find it easier and faster to fly on over  Maybe they're all a little chubby and need to walk off the excess seed from the day before


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey this is a very realistic vue of street pigeons  
Did you notice if one of them always win the race for food?  
Suz.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Aren't they the cutest things in the world?
I love the pic. Thanks for posting it.

Reti


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*They never fly over - they run to me*

I have never ever been able to figure out why these pigeons run over to the food instead of flying over. They'd fly within 5 feet of me, land on the ground, and then start running over. They do this every day. No one has caught on that it'd be faster for him/her to fly over.

And they also don't like to come over by themselves. They always have to have someone with them even though they know me very well.

Pigeons are cautious birds.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Great Picture*

Hello "Garye",

Thanks for the picture.

Reminds me of the story of the racing pigeon that "Walked" home from a race ! Needless to say, it took him two weeks, and he did not win the race !


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*the cutest for sure!*

they are, as i aggree, the cutest things in the world! cute little cuties! there are some ferals living above the annex sub shop, some kids were throwing snowballs at them, last night i went to check up on them, and they had re locatted to the sign next door! higher, and safer. i leave food for them every night. i always make sure every one gets a little, the small ones eat first, pigeons are communal that way. they let the youngsters eat the seed first, than the bigger ones finish it off. truly the bird of peace!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*How can people be so cruel towards pigeons?*

I can never understand why people can be so cruel towards pigeons. I've seen pigeons having snowballs thrown at them by kids. I've given these kids dirty looks and they look at me puzzled as to why I gave them that look. Most of the time that dirty look makes them stop bothering the pigeons and leave.

The pigeons aren't bothering anyone - if they don't like them, just leave them alone!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Good pic, Garye.

They look so funny sometimes, as they run/waddle with their feathers shimmering - specially the overweight ones.

I often find it difficult to even think of pigeons as birds, as they spend so much time on the ground and really don't do too much flying. When I see a crowd of them in the shopping mall, I think of small feathery pedestrians just going about their routine amid the shoppers.

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a terrific picture, Garye! I couldn't help but think of it at the duck pond earlier today .. same thing .. all the ducks, geese, coots, and pigeons came running as soon as they saw me .. they didn't fly either <LOL>!

Terry


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

hmmmmmmm. They are "gallopers."  Like the horses (flat racers).
Next time get a crowd around and take bets.   
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Safety in numbers!*

Hey Garye. That is a unique picture you shared.I made a copy of it and plan on using your picture as a cub scout training aid to show our cub scouts about never walking alone! It will enhance our discussion most certainly!


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

John_D said:


> They look so funny sometimes, as they run/waddle with their feathers shimmering - specially the overweight ones.
> 
> I often find it difficult to even think of pigeons as birds, as they spend so much time on the ground and really don't do too much flying. When I see a crowd of them in the shopping mall, I think of small feathery pedestrians just going about their routine amid the shoppers.
> 
> John


Hi Everyone!

I found this web site in January and I am hooked! Being an animal lover, most of my friends are as well (I seem to gravitate to animal friendly people). However, most are rescuing and loving dogs and cats, and it is rare that any even notice birds. So there are few if any that understand my fascination and love for them.

Gary, to see your pic and others I have seen makes me smile from ear to ear. John's comment is precious as well. I love being connected to people who can truly appreciate pigeons...the sweet and innocent beautiful creatures that they are! One day soon I hope to figure out the whole picture posting thing and show off my sweeties! Thanks everyone for being kind and appreciating all the feathered babies.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*Role models*

Pigeons would make good role models about safety in numbers. They seem to want to do everything with a buddy around - even racing to the food together. And they always seem to look out for each other.

It's so nice to know that others are experiencing what I am about pigeons. 

Ahhh but I did notice one thing about my feral pigeon friends. When they "race" to the food, the one who is way behind will pick up and fly to catch up with the others who are in the lead by running. I don't know why, but they do it all the time.


----------

